# Vizsla's Make "terrible" running partners



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

Penny and I have been running for a few weeks now and while I absolutely love her drive and company she's tough to run with. I can't go more than half a mile without someone stopping me to ask what type of dog she is lol. Our last five mile run took an extra twenty minutes with all the chatting and petting stops. I guess that's the price I pay for having an amazing V . Maybe next time I'll take her to the woods where we won't be interrupted.


----------



## annaelle (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Jason, 
New to the forum here. 
May I ask how old she is ? 
And was it her first run? I have a little Penny as well


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just started running with Dharma. I think The lady who lives behind me stopped to ask me something about her and some other people commented on how beautiful she was. It is initially hard to keep the focus and get a rhythm going. Other issues that I had were the need to go to the bathroom and sniff. You just figure out how to deal with these issues as you go.


----------



## Michi246 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a Vizsla as a service dog. it's like going out with a celebrity


----------

